

Internet of Things (IoT) Automated API Testing? - WebtestingIO

How do QA professionals automate testing for WebSocket APIs used by Internet of Things (IoT) products? webtesting.io http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webtesting.io
======
haswell
It's really not clear how or why this is related to IoT. Furthermore, I'm not
sure why anyone would wish to use Excel for API testing...what am I missing
here?

